# Outcasts Forever: Issue #2 - Bucky Must Die!



## Keia (Jun 8, 2005)

*The Place: * Avengers Mansion

*The Time: * Late 1945 in an alternate reality

*Our Cast: *

* - Captain America* (Nuke261)
* - Sandman* (KidA)
* - Vision* (Mimic)
* - Beast* (Tsadkiel)
* - Binary* (Radiant) 
* - Iron Man* (Gideon)
* - Vision IV* (NPC)
* - Jack of Hearts* (Hero for Hire)

*"Retired - Reserve Status"*
* - Moon Knight* (Unicron818)
* - Mr. Immortal* (Kevin Perrine)
* - Falcon* (MarkChance)
* - Wonder Man* (Karl Green)
* - Wasp* (Brother Gustadt)

*The Threads:* OOC, Issues #0, #1, R/G, Recruitment,

Welcome to the IC thread of Outcasts Forever, an Avengers Forever game with an Exiles twist.  Don’t worry if you can figure that out, read along (unless you’re one of my players – then get typing!! ).  Please refrain from commenting here – keep all out of character comments to the OOC Thread.

*The Avengers*

The Avengers is one of Earth's foremost organizations of costumed superhuman adventurers dedicated to safeguarding the world from any threat beyond the power of conventional peacekeeping forces to handle. Founded several months after the incorporation of the Fantastic Four, the Avengers became the first superhuman team to be granted official government sanctions by the National Security Council of the United States, the General Assembly of the United Nations, and later by the international intelligence agency, S.H.I.E.L.D. Unlike the Fantastic Four, whose ranks have been restricted to Reed Richards and his experimental rocket crew (except for an occasional substitute), membership in the Avengers has been open and in constant fluctuation. 

The newly-formed team assembled a short time later at the midtown Manhattan mansion of industrialist Anthony Stark, who, unknown to them at the time, was their fellow member Iron Man. Stark soon donated the mansion to the Avengers for their exclusive use, and set up a foundation to cover all the operational expenses of all the nonprofit team of adventurers. This foundation was set up under Stark's mother's name (The Maria Stark Foundation) so that his own business fortunes could not immediately affect the financial situation of the Avengers. The Stark family's trusted butler Edwin Jarvis was kept on as the principal regular domestic employee at Avengers Mansion. 

Captain America became the first full-time resident of Avengers Mansion as well as the team's first recruit. In fact, Captain America became the first permanent chairman of the team, a post he held for a number of years. Chairmanship of the Avengers has been determined by election, and a number of individuals have held the positions over the years, including Iron Man, the Wasp, and the Vision. The ranks of active Avengers has varied in number from a mere three up to fifteen. In addition, certain individuals have enjoyed informal status with the group well before becoming official members. 

As the official ties between the Avengers and the United States government grew to the extent that Avengers computer system had direct access to contain U.S. governmental and military information networks, the National Security Council began to take a more active interest in the Avengers' internal affairs. In recent years, N.S.C. agent Henry Peter Gyrich was appointed to be the government's liaison with the Avengers. Gyrich instituted certain policies in the name of security, which restricted active membership in the group and tightened admission requirements. Prior to this point, the Avengers screened candidates for membership themselves, and were flexible enough in their membership requirements to allow non-citizens, gods, mutants, and even synthetic humans to join. Gyrich initiated a strict screening procedure for new members and even dictated Avengers membership according to government standards of equal opportunity employment.


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2005)

*Outcasts Forever: Issue #2 Bucky Must Die!! *   

*The Story thus far. . . .*

The Avengers were successful in recovering the data necessary to determine what had changed in this reality to result in the Red America then had only earlier in the day left.  The data was conclusive according to Sandra, the hologram who was assisting them in their missions.  The answer was . . . Bucky Must Die!

Being the Avengers that they were this was not a viable option, and the discussion continued for several hours . . . with no simple answers found just yet.  Noting the frustration on everyone's faces (not to mention to dilated eyes of Tony Stark),  Jack Monroe, Captain America, adjurned the meeting . . . calling for everyone to get a few hours of rest before coming back to discuss the matter further.

Sitting alone in the assembly room, Jack pondered the issues before him.  Sandra's hologram was slowly rotationg above the table . . . she was silent and had been for several minutes.  Redwing squawked for attention and flitted from his perch to the main table, landing in front of Jack and looking him in the eye . . . staring.

The others were either in their quarters or investigating this version of the Manion . . . 

OOC: Feel free to post and get situated . . . View OOC thread for xp awards and notes


----------



## tsadkiel (Jun 8, 2005)

*Beast*

Hank searched the mansion for Vision IV.


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Beast, Vision, Vision IV*

Hank returned back upstairs and, perhaps unsurprisingly, found Vision IV and Vision in exactly the same place they were in when everyone went downstairs.  They were in a discussion on the nature of neural pathways.  As he approached, Vision IV halted the conversation and turned to him.

*"Greetings, Mr. McCoy,"* Vision IV replied in a resonating tone.  *"Have you come to inquire about the data files I retrieved from the Supreme Soviet Compound mainframe?"*


----------



## Mimic (Jun 8, 2005)

Vision turns and nods a greeting to the Beast, staying quiet until Vision IV is done talking.

*"Has the discontinuity been discovered? What do we need to do to correct this timeline?"*


----------



## tsadkiel (Jun 9, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"Greetings, Mr. McCoy,"* Vision IV replied in a resonating tone.  *"Have you come to inquire about the data files I retrieved from the Supreme Soviet Compound mainframe?"*




Hank nodded.  "I have indeed."  To the other Vision, he added, "Sandra says that Bucky's survival is the source of the discontinuity, but as we're all the best there is at what we do and what we do is not kill people, we're looking for a solution that doesn't involve assassination.  I'm hoping for some insight.

I'd also like to know the circumstances surrounding the birth of the daughter of their Carol Danvers."


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Beast, Vision, Vision IV*



			
				Hank McCoy said:
			
		

> Hank nodded.  "I have indeed . . . <snip> . . . I'm hoping for some insight.  I'd also like to know the circumstances surrounding the birth of the daughter of their Carol Danvers."



*"I would be happy to assist, Mr. McCoy," * Vision IV responded.  *"What insightful information are you looking for in particular?  As to Ms. Danvers,  according to the privacy laws currently in effect in your reality, I would be breaking the law by giving you that information . . . without her permission, of course."*

Jarvis entered the hall and opened the foyer closet (the one with the stash of alcohol for Mr. Stark), saying "Dear me . . ." in an almost C3PO manner.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 10, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 1S/2 L, -3 Armor*

_Right, world saving first, forgetting today later.  Better fix the suit up, haaavve to look good for the ladies._

Heading down to the workshop or at least where the workshop should be Tony will search around for a place to do the repairs on his armor.  His walk is obviously a practiced 'not-drunk' drunk walk.  Some skills in life just aren't as useful as others.

"Hey Sandi, do we have a doctor in the house cause I hurt and need a cute nurse.  Tooooo  bad you ain't got hands, Sandi girl.  I bet they're real nicccce."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
> Somewhere/when/how
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




ooc: just droppong in since I'm away for the weekend and won't get a chance to post till monday

"You got it, now talk!"
Carol leans on the doorway, her senseless stroll through the house brought her close enough to catch a bit of the conversation. She nods to Hank, he's been a friend so long that she doesn't mind if he hears what's going on. 
_It's nice to know that someone cares about your probelems. And is not too shortsighted and hotheaded to start to collect usefull information. Unlike me... ._


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion – Electronics Fabrication Area (Sub-Basement Level One)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Iron Man*

The sub-basement was much as Tony remembered it . . . though it appeared that it wasn’t his personal workshop like it was back home.  Here, there were obvious indications of others working . . . and in areas other than Tony’s expertise.  Tony drifted in and out of focus, working on repairing his armor . . . time passed.  Much of the repairs were complete . . . though Tony didn’t remember them.



			
				Tony Stark said:
			
		

> "Hey Sandi, do we have a doctor in the house cause I hurt and need a cute nurse.  Tooooo  bad you ain't got hands, Sandi girl.  I bet they're real nicccce."



A monitor near Tony activated and Sandra’s voice carried over the speakers.  “The medical facility is just down the hall, Mr. Stark. Just lie on the monitor bed and the auto-doc should do most of the work.”

Tony hears the slight clatter of someone working . . . it sounds like the next room over.

OOC: You recovered your stun hit while talking in the meeting room.  After treatment, your lethal hits will recover one per hour of rest.  As for the Armor: Repair check 17+12 – x?= around 29 . . . no problem . . . as far as you know.


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2005)

*A new member . . . or something else entirely*

_Inside Avengers Mansion – Chemical Development and Treatment Area (Sub-Basement Level One)
Just this Morning
Early afternoon_

*Jack of Hearts*

Another day another success . . . today it wasn’t even 4:00am in the morning yet, but Jack couldn’t sleep.  Formulae danced in his head . . . something the latest villain had said triggered some ideas . . . and Jack rushed to the Mansion to get the thoughts down on electronic paper.  He had let himself in through the secret subbasement level two access point . . . and had even managed to dodge Jarvis – a miracle in itself.  Maybe he wasn’t here 24/7.  But, Jack had just gone straight to the Chem lab and got to work. 

He had been at it for a hour or more when he started hearing noise in the Electronics Lab . . . noise and . . . singing?

OOC: Welcome Jack of Hearts.


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 11, 2005)

*Jack of Hearts*




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Inside Avengers Mansion – Chemical Development and Treatment Area (Sub-Basement Level One)
> Just this Morning
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




_Who could be singing in the Electronics lab this late. Herc wouldn't be caught dead in the lab, and I can't see T'Challa singing._ Jack thought to himself as he stopped what he was doing and started to approach the lab.

Unbidden Jack's Scanalyzer imprinting went to work, analyzing the pitch and timber of the voice. He thought he recognized the voice, but something was...off. He just couldn't figure what.

OOC: Take Ten on a Listen +10/Photographic Memory

"Hello!?" he announced cautiously.


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Beast, Carol Danvers, Vision, Vision IV*



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "You got it, now talk!"



*“What a complete surprise to see you standing there, Ms. Danvers,” * Vision IV commented.  *“Very well, I will disclose your personal information regarding the birth of your child to those who ask for it . . . .”

“Carol Danvers and Mar-vell, also known as Dr. Walter Lawson, had a child together approximately five years ago.  The child, a daughter, was only kept hidden from the government for under a year before it was taken into custody.  Neither parent . . . accepted the decision very well.  Ultimately, Mar-Vell died shortly after a confrontation with  Radioactive Man and, subsequently, after several incidents, Ms. Marvell went into hiding.  Her unique physiology proved difficult to properly target by the governmental psi-tanks.  The daughter, named Cassandra Vell, codenamed Eidolon, was publicly transferred to the Stark Manor less than a month ago in the hope of drawing Ms. Marvell out of hiding.”*


----------



## Gideon (Jun 12, 2005)

*Iron Man, 4/6 HP, 2 L, -? Armor (drunkenly repaired)*

Tony lifts his head up at the call knocking one of the finished bottles off the table.  "Nobooody's home but us chickens and maybe some dogs too. Tony's really sloppy voice calls back to the door.

"I should get a dog, dog's are cool.  Like a really big wolf dog.  YAY! Then he could be all like grrrr.  Tony bares his teeth and holds up his hands with his fingers bent into claw shape.  "Killer would be awsome.  Obidiah, stupid frickin name. what is he from the 15th century.  Killer would get 'em though.

OOC: I am assuming Tony is the singing in the electronics lab.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

Inside Avengers Mansion 
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon


> Sitting alone in the assembly room, Jack pondered the issues before him. Sandra's hologram was slowly rotationg above the table . . . she was silent and had been for several minutes. Redwing squawked for attention and flitted from his perch to the main table, landing in front of Jack and looking him in the eye . . . staring.



The room had become mostly dark, automatic lights shutting down as activity in the room died.  Jack sat there running through thoughts, memories and scenarios that all did him little good.  Redwing broke him out of his daze as he fluttered to the table in front of him.  Jack stroked the top of his head with the back of a finger.  "How you doing fella?  You have to be missing Sam bad, I know.  I wonder why you didn't return home when we lost him."   Jack stared back at the bird admiring his regal build.  "Don't worry Redwing, I'll take care of you.  At least until we can get through all of this and back to our homes.  You don't know how to fix this huge mess, do ya?"

Jack looked up at Sandra's silent form while still petting Redwing.  "Sandra, any other info you can share on the time we will be showing up?  Anything that will help us solve this problem smoothly would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## tsadkiel (Jun 14, 2005)

*Beast, pontificating*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> [*“Carol Danvers and Mar-vell, also known as Dr. Walter Lawson, had a child together approximately five years ago . . . . . . The daughter, named Cassandra Vell, codenamed Eidolon, was publicly transferred to the Stark Manor less than a month ago in the hope of drawing Ms. Marvell out of hiding.”*




"While I can't speak with 100% certainty, it does not sound like the child's existence is a direct result of the kink in the timeline, then."

He turned to Binary.  "We can't know for sure, Carol.  But if we succeed, I think we will be giving your daughter a better life."  He frowned.  "If we succeed.  I keep thinking about Edith Keeler."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 14, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				tsadkiel said:
			
		

> "While I can't speak with 100% certainty, it does not sound like the child's existence is a direct result of the kink in the timeline, then."
> 
> He turned to Binary.  "We can't know for sure, Carol.  But if we succeed, I think we will be giving your daughter a better life."  He frowned.  "If we succeed.  I keep thinking about Edith Keeler."




"I shouldn't have allowed Thor to talk me into staying. I just don't belong here anymore."
Binary just stares at the wall, trying to sort out what she feels about all this. Memories tell her what Carol Danvers would probably feel but for her that's just plain knowledge. She herself feels pity for that women and the child but somehow it is still not her child. She's not even Carol Danvers. 
_Or rather I am, I just don't feel it. Rogue is in for a world of pain then we meet again._
"It's not like I can go back now. Let's face it, my mistake probably cost that girl her life. I should have taken her in with me. I'll add it to the list. My life seems to be just like that. It's not like I can go back. All that's left is to go on and hope for the best. Not that it will come to that but hope dies last don't they say that."


----------



## tsadkiel (Jun 14, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "It's not like I can go back. All that's left is to go on and hope for the best. Not that it will come to that but hope dies last don't they say that."




Cautiously, Hank put a hand on Carol's shoulder.  "None of us can go back," he said.  "As a great philosopher once said, 'always in motion, the future is.'"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 15, 2005)

*"Dr. McCoy is correct, fixing this timeline will most likely improve the children's lives in that reality, although they will not remember it."* Vision pauses for a moment in thought, turning slightly he address the Beast.

*"Who is Edith Keeler?"*


----------



## Radiant (Jun 15, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				tsadkiel said:
			
		

> Cautiously, Hank put a hand on Carol's shoulder.  "None of us can go back," he said.  "As a great philosopher once said, 'always in motion, the future is.'"




She doesn't exactly smile, she just looks tired but at least Binary doesn't look like she desperatly wants to burn the whole mansion to the ground anymore. Maybe just a wing... .
"Thanks. I'll deal with it. I allways do."


----------



## tsadkiel (Jun 15, 2005)

*Beast, geeking out.*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *"Who is Edith Keeler?"*




"There was a television show in my timeline called _Star Trek_, about the adventures of the intrepid Captain Kirk and the crew of the Starship Enterprise.  In one episode, the ship's doctor, a fellow with the improbable name of McCoy, is given an accidental drug overdose, has a psychotic break, and runs through a temporal portal, inadvertantly leading to a timeline where the Nazis won World War II and took over the world.

Kirk and his first officer follow through the portal in order to fix things, and find themselves in the Great Depression.  They're helped by a lovely, idealistic social worker named Edith Keeler, and Kirk falls in love.  Unfortuantely, it turns out that Keeler is the point of divergence; she is supposed to die ina  car crash, but McCoy will have saved her, leaving her alive to start a burgeoning pacifist movement which delays America's entrance into the war, giving the Nazis time to develop the Atomic Bomb, and . . . well, you get the picture.

In the end, the moment of truth arrives, Kirk stops McCoy, and Keeler is struck by a car and dies.  The future is preserved, but through picking the right moment to act or not act, rather than simply bludgeoning her to death with a crowbar.  We're flailing blindly here.  If we go with Sandra's plan, I can't think of a single scenario in which Steve Rogers will stand aside and let a band of superpowered lunatics from the future take out Bucky Barnes, so we'll have to deal with him too.  

There will be a right moment to act and a right thing to do.  I only hope one of us will realise what it is.  And like Kirk, there will be a price to pay."


----------



## kid A (Jun 15, 2005)

*Sandman*



> Jarvis entered the hall and opened the foyer closet (the one with the stash of alcohol for Mr. Stark), saying "Dear me . . ." in an almost C3PO manner.




After leaving the meeting, Flint was too wired to get any rest just yet.  So, instead, he wandered the halls of the mansion, checking the place out.  He was used to shacking up in the Triskelion, not a fancy manor.  This place was nice!

Turning one of the many corners in his stroll about the mansion, Flint came upon Jarvis working in the foyer.  He heard Jarvis' exclamation, and he walked over to where the man was standing.  "Whoa!  Looks like a party in there, Jarvis!"


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 17, 2005)

*Jack of Hearts*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Tony lifts his head up at the call knocking one of the finished bottles off the table.  "Nobooody's home but us chickens and maybe some dogs too. Tony's really sloppy voice calls back to the door.
> 
> "I should get a dog, dog's are cool.  Like a really big wolf dog.  YAY! Then he could be all like grrrr.  Tony bares his teeth and holds up his hands with his fingers bent into claw shape.  "Killer would be awsome.  Obidiah, stupid frickin name. what is he from the 15th century.  Killer would get 'em though.
> 
> OOC: I am assuming Tony is the singing in the electronics lab.




Jack was a little taken aback by the response he got. He entered the room and looked at his mentor's employer. "Mr. Stark? What are you doing here sir?"  Immediately Jack's senses told him the man certainly wasn't pretending to be drunk. His stooped and awaying posture told him all. And that smell... _Scotch and a lot of it _ Jack thought to himself. "It is awfully late. maybe I can have Jarvis prepare a room for you?"  he asked carefully, not used to seeing a man he knew and admired in such a state. "Or maybe we should call your bodyguard?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Sandman*

Flint explored the mansion, having access to the assembly room and exercise room in the basement, main floor, and upper floor with the bedrooms and individual attached bathrooms.  His bedroom was fairly well decked out with a nice sound system, flat screen tv, and a masculine decor.



			
				Flint Marko said:
			
		

> "Whoa!  Looks like a party in there, Jarvis!"



Looking more closely, Flint noticed a 'hidden' alcohol rack that had been recently ravaged, only two bottles remained, one open and tipped on its side, broken glass of another bottle was on the floor of the closet.

"Yes, sir,"  Jarvis replied, his moment of shock gone, returned was the proficient butler.  "I shall have in cleaned up momentarily, sir.  Was there something I could get for you as well, Master Marko?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Beast, Carol Danvers, Vision, Vision IV* (Jarvis, Sandman 40ft away)



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Thanks. I'll deal with it. I allways do."



Vision IV looked at Carol, questioningly . . . or as questioningly as a metallic robot could. *"Pardon me of inquiring, Marvel Girl,"* Vision IV started. *"This . . . preoccupation . . . with a child from an alternate timeline - is it because you have none in your own timeline?  Perhaps yet another anomoly that will be rectified."*


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Subbasement one (Assembly Room)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Captain America*

OOC: Redwing can be taken as a 'cohort' and a mindlink established for 4 pts



			
				Jack Monroe said:
			
		

> "How you doing fella?  You have to be missing Sam bad, I know.  I wonder why you didn't return home when we lost him."   Jack stared back at the bird admiring his regal build.  "Don't worry Redwing, I'll take care of you.  At least until we can get through all of this and back to our homes.  You don't know how to fix this huge mess, do ya?"



Redwing nuzzled against Jack's hand, encouraging him to continue what he was doing.  He squawked quieter in response to Jack's question . . . though if it was an answer or simply another question . . . or something else entirely, Jack wasn't certain.



			
				Jack Monroe said:
			
		

> "Sandra, any other info you can share on the time we will be showing up?  Anything that will help us solve this problem smoothly would be greatly appreciated."



"Of course, Cap," Sandra said in a relaxed tone, "You must understand that I am doing all that I can . . . I want to give you as much information as possible to help . . . but that isn't alway easy.  This time is no exception . . . The time is 1945, uniforms and disguises will need to be obtained.  The location is off the coast of England.  You'll have a quinjet ride of about an hour from Manhattan to the location.  I've picked up several temporal anomolies around that time already so I've given you about ten minutes of additional time prior to the incident - to make certain everything happens as necessary.  I don't know what the anomolies are . . . other time travelers, other cosmic effects . . . I really don't know."

Sandra paused for a few moments, seeming to look for the right words. "I understand what the Avengers stand for Cap . . . and I know that you will do everything in your power not to kill Bucky to resolve the situation.  You don't have to kill him, but you don't have to save him either."


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion – Electronics Fabrication Area (Sub-Basement Level One)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Iron Man, Jack of Hearts*

One thing immediately evident to Jack was that Mr. Stark looked much younger than you had last seen him . . . nothing significant, maybe 10 years younger.  The room stank of alcohol, Jack's scanalyzer quickly identifying and segregating the different aromas for him.



			
				Jack said:
			
		

> "Mr. Stark? What are you doing here sir? . . . It is awfully late. maybe I can have Jarvis prepare a room for you? . . . Or maybe we should call your bodyguard?"




Standing before Tony was a young man of about six feet in height with brown hair and one blue eye . . . and a left eye that was white.  The eye stood out as the rest of left side of his face was a purplish black.  This coloring extended down into his neck and beyond.  Tony had never seen the man before . . . if there was a man before him and not some wild hallucination.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 17, 2005)

Vision says nothing but watches Binary closely, waiting to see what her reaction will be to Vision IV's question.

He didn't really know how Binary would react, she seemed very irrational, prone to emotional outburts, which wasn't good considering her powerlevels.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 18, 2005)

*Tony Stark, 4/6 HP, 2 L, 0 armor*

Falling back out of his chair in surprise, Tony's lands hard shattering the bottle that was in his hands a moment before.  "Sandi, intloooder in electronics lab.  That quacker bastard ain't gettin me."

Picking himself of the floor Tony half stumbles at the purple-bruise man taking a very slow wide swing with his broken bottle.

OOC: Welcome to the Avengers, H4H!


----------



## hero4hire (Jun 19, 2005)

*Jack of Hearts*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Falling back out of his chair in surprise, Tony's lands hard shattering the bottle that was in his hands a moment before.  "Sandi, intloooder in electronics lab.  That quacker bastard ain't gettin me."
> 
> Picking himself of the floor Tony half stumbles at the purple-bruise man taking a very slow wide swing with his broken bottle.
> 
> OOC: Welcome to the Avengers, H4H!




*Great...Just what I need!* Jack thought to himself as his left eye visibly crackled with energy. He attempted to grab his mentor's boss wrist and wrestle him into submission. "Whoa there Mr. Stark...Tony...If that's who you are? We don't want you to hurt yourself, or me especially."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Subbasement one (Assembly Room)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

Jack took in Sandra's words as he sat there petting Redwing.  "Who exactly are you Sandra?  You said you were an Avenger, right?  Are you from the future or just an alternate time line like the rest of us?"  He continued to stare at her image while they talked.  

"You have a very straightforward approach to things, yet you seem to have a lot of knowledge about us.  And you seem to actually care about us.  Who else is on the team where you come from?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
> Somewhere/when/how
> Early afternoon_
> 
> ...




"Pardon ME for inquiring but what exactly is the melting point of your outer hull?"
Carol spins around and walks briskly out of the room. She isn't even real angry at Vision VI but she felt like lashing out and he was available.
"I just feel I owe something to the old Carol Danvers, I live her life after all and I'm not even sure she would be happy about that."


----------



## kid A (Jun 20, 2005)

*Sandman*



> _"Yes, sir," Jarvis replied, his moment of shock gone, returned was the proficient butler. "I shall have in cleaned up momentarily, sir. Was there something I could get for you as well, Master Marko?"_




"Jarvis, seriously, I told you, 'Flint' is cool.  I don't need anything.  Just takin' a stoll around the mansion, here, s'all."  Eying the mess of the liquor cabinet, Flint offered his assistance.  "You need any help cleanin' that up?  I can blast the broken glass to sand, and I don't mind tellin' ya, that ain't no trouble for me ta clean up."


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Beast, Vision, Vision IV* (Jarvis, Sandman 40ft away)



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "Pardon ME for inquiring but what exactly is the melting point of your outer hull?"



*“Well, Marvel Girl, the exact temperature is something I am unaware of currently . . . but the value is above ten million degrees Celsius,” * Vision IV replied.  *“Sufficient to swim in the Sun . . . but not dance on its core.”*

After watching Carol Danvers storm off, Vision IV looked to the Vision and inquired, *“Perhaps it would be best to station myself out of the direct view of others . . . the Soviets had a habit of doing that as well.  It may well be for the best . . . unless you had further inquiries, Mr. McCoy?”*


----------



## Gideon (Jun 22, 2005)

Jack easily side-steps and catches the flailing Tony Stark.  Flailing about helplessly, Tony drops the other half of the bottle to shatter against the floor.

"Of course I am...ugh...Tony Stark.  Your in my damn house you bruised bum.  Who the hell are you?   Tony continues to struggle against the firm hold of sobriety.  "Sandi, send down fake Cap or Hank or someone.  Damn it.

Tony's efforts to break free continue although his breathing is becoming very labored and the recently scabbed cold burns he suffered have torn and blood starts to soak into his shirt, again.

OOC: If I have over stepped my PC bounds, Keia.  Let me know, I will edit.  As a side note, I don't know if there is a communications consol to Sandi or not.  Tony in his drunken state thinks there should be.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Subbasement one (Assembly Room)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Who exactly are you Sandra?  You said you were an Avenger, right?  Are you from the future or just an alternate time line like the rest of us? . . . You have a very straightforward approach to things, yet you seem to have a lot of knowledge about us.  And you seem to actually care about us.  Who else is on the team where you come from?"



"I wish I could answer your questions, Cap, I really do," Sandra replied.  "But, if I tell you things about the future or about where I'm from . . . everything will have been wasted.  You can ask Hank about temporal possibilities and alternate timestream divergences."

"For example, if I told you that today you were going to get hit in the head by an empty bottle, but by getting hit you'll learn something important, and you shouldn't do anything about it,  . . . the very fact that I told you will make you more alert, you're innate reactions would kick in . . . and more than likely, the bottle would miss.  The future has been changed, aq new one has been created in simply my telling."

Sandra paused for a moment, seeming to look into space.  Looking back at Cap, Sandra stated, "Wasp has left the team . . . you have a new avenger . . . the Jack of Hearts . . . and there's a disturbance in the Electronics Fabrication Area on this level."


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Sandman*



			
				Flint Marko said:
			
		

> "Jarvis, seriously, I told you, 'Flint' is cool.  I don't need anything.  Just takin' a stoll around the mansion, here, s'all."  Eying the mess of the liquor cabinet, Flint offered his assistance.  "You need any help cleanin' that up?  I can blast the broken glass to sand, and I don't mind tellin' ya, that ain't no trouble for me ta clean up."



"Of course, Master Flint," Jarvis replied.  "It is certainly no trouble . . . however, if you insist, I would not object - broken glass can be difficult."

Flint noticed that Binary left the Vision and Beast in a huff and stormed off upstairs.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jun 23, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“ It may well be for the best . . . unless you had further inquiries, Mr. McCoy?”*




Hank hesitated, then said, "I do.  When we met you said that the Henry McCoy from your timeline was dead.  Flint said something similar when I met him . . . I'm starting to wonder if I'm one of those "anomolies that will be rectified", and if I was supposed to die with the rest of the X-Men.  What happened to your Beast?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Beast, Vision, Vision IV (Jarvis, Sandman 40ft away)*



			
				Hank McCoy said:
			
		

> "I do.  When we met you said that the Henry McCoy from your timeline was dead.  Flint said something similar when I met him . . . I'm starting to wonder if I'm one of those "anomolies that will be rectified", and if I was supposed to die with the rest of the X-Men.  What happened to your Beast?"



*"The Hank McCoy of my timeline could not stop experimenting on himself . . . trying to reverse what he had done to himself in the past," * Vision IV explained.  *"First more beastial, then more cat-like, which ultimately lead to his desire to modify others to suit his whim.  The Soviet destroyed him and his cell of Morlocks, though Nathaniel Essex escaped."*


----------



## tsadkiel (Jun 23, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"First more beastial, then more cat-like, which ultimately lead to his desire to modify others to suit his whim.  The Soviet destroyed him and his cell of Morlocks, though Nathaniel Essex escaped."*



*

"That's . . . not what I was worried about.  I don't know whether I should be relieved or horrified.  Or both."  Hank stared at his furry hands for a moment.  "Probably both.  There but for the grace of God . . ."*


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Subbasement one (Assembly Room)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_


> Sandra paused for a moment, seeming to look into space.  Looking back at Cap, Sandra stated, "Wasp has left the team . . . you have a new avenger . . . the Jack of Hearts . . . and there's a disturbance in the Electronics Fabrication Area on this level."



Jack jumped up from his chair, startling Redwing in the process.  "What do you mean Wasp is gone...   and Jack of Hearts?  I've never known that guy to be an Avenger."

The emergency finally sunk in and Jack turned for the door, pulling on his mask.  "Redwing, let's get down to the lab and see what's going on."   As he left the room he added, "Before we loose another member."


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2005)

_Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Captain American, Jack of Hearts, Iron Man*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Subbasement one (Assembly Room)_



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "What do you mean Wasp is gone...   and Jack of Hearts?  I've never known that guy to be an Avenger."



"Wasp has returned to her timeline, Jack of Hearts is her replacement on the team . . . of course he is unaware of the situation currently . . . ." Sandra stated, clearly sounded less than pleased by the situation.

_Inside Avengers Mansion – Electronics Fabrication Area (Sub-Basement Level One)_

According to the Jack of Hearts point of view, Mr. Stark took a swing at him with a broken bottle - coming much closer than Jack would have liked - even with the stumbling and apparent blurred vision.  As Tony landed in Jack's arms, who should appear in the doorway of the Electronics lab . . . *Captain America*.

OOC: Tony's 'attack roll' Base of +5 plus roll of 13 for a total of 17, narrowly missing Jack's Defense.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

Captain America stormed into the room with Redwing right behind him.  "Tony!  What's going on in here?"  The room was a mess, there was broken glass on the floor and the smell of alcohol seemed rather obvious.


----------



## Gideon (Jul 11, 2005)

Taking Jack's moment of surprise at Captain Jack's entrance, Tony lurches free managing to trip over his own meet and go tumbling onto the floor slamming his head into the table of the electronics lab with a solid CLANG!

Using the table as support, Tony drags himself to his feet looking smugly at Jack-of-Hearts.

In his mind Tony sees himself point accusingly and ringingly accuse Jack and Captain America kicking the crap out of him. "This man is sent from Obadiah, stupid name, Stone to assasinate me.  Your screwed now bruise boy."  starts in his brain but isn't what comes out of Tony's mouth.  Tony's mouth decides that "Odiah ASHash in.  I donsh feel shhoo goo."

Tony lurches over to the corner or a trashcan bends over and starts emptying his stomach in sharp nasty gurgling sounds.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2005)

*"If you will excuse me, there is something that I wish to discuss with Binary."* Vision states with a nod to his counter and to the Beast as he rises a foot off the floor and heads after Binary.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 12, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *"If you will excuse me, there is something that I wish to discuss with Binary."* Vision states with a nod to his counter and to the Beast as he rises a foot off the floor and heads after Binary.




Vision can find Binary sitting in the kitchen as she tries to convince herself that she needs to eat something. So far with little success.
"Hey, I'm sorry. Didn't want to insult your brother. I'm just having a bad day I guess."


----------



## kid A (Jul 12, 2005)

*Sandman*



> "Of course, Master Flint," Jarvis replied. "It is certainly no trouble . . . however, if you insist, I would not object - broken glass can be difficult."




Flint hesitated for a second as he watched Binary leave the room in a huff, with the Vision following closely after.  After a moment, though, his attention snapped back to Jarvis and the shattered bottle.  "No problem, Jarvis."  Smiling, Flint raised his right arm and a concentrated force of sand blasted the closet floor, grinding the glass into sand and incorporating it into Flint's body.  "There you be, Jarvey.  Anythin' else I can do ta help?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 19, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Hey, I'm sorry. Didn't want to insult your brother. I'm just having a bad day I guess."




*"Do not be worried I am sure my counter-part was not insulted by your statements." * He states as he lowers himself back down to the floor. *"I just wished to say that I understand your frustrations and since we both are... unique beings if you wished to talk I am willing to listen."*


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *"Do not be worried I am sure my counter-part was not insulted by your statements." * He states as he lowers himself back down to the floor. *"I just wished to say that I understand your frustrations and since we both are... unique beings if you wished to talk I am willing to listen."*




A thin smile appears on Carol'S face and she lays a hand on the Vision's shoulder.
"I appreciate that. Realy. And I'm very happy you are with us. I hardly know who I am and the others are all ... well... strange. I don't even know who this Captain America is supposed to be. But you are the Vision I know, you can't imagine how much that helps. And I know you would never go against what the Avengers stand for. This mission is just so screwed up and I can't rely on my own judgement sometimes."


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Sandman*, Beast and Vision IV 40 ft away



			
				Flint Marko said:
			
		

> "No problem, Jarvis."  Smiling, Flint raised his right arm and a concentrated force of sand blasted the closet floor, grinding the glass into sand and incorporating it into Flint's body.  "There you be, Jarvey.  Anythin' else I can do ta help?"



"No, Master Flint, I do believe there is nothing else,"  Jarvis replied.  He was about to rearrange the shelf when he stopped and looked back and Flint.  "I do have a question, however, Master Flint, if I may be so bold.  There was a good amount of alcohol among the glass that you just incorporated into you body . . . is that alcohol in your system now?"

OOC: KidA, I'm letting this one completely up to you.  I think the official answer is yes its in your system, but either way if fine with me.  Have Fun!!


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Beast and Vision IV*  (Sandman 40 ft away)



			
				Beast said:
			
		

> "That's . . . not what I was worried about.  I don't know whether I should be relieved or horrified.  Or both."  Hank stared at his furry hands for a moment.  "Probably both.  There but for the grace of God . . ."



*"An interesting concept, to be certain . . . one I have not been able to explore due to other responsibilities,"* Vision IV commented. * "I would state with a 89.94% certainty, Mr. McCoy, that it is an anomoly that you are dead in those other realities."*

Vision IV looked as though he was going to lean against the wall . . . stopped - examining the wall for a moment, then sat in a lotus position on the floor in the hallway.  Definitely an odd looking sight.


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Subbasement one (Assembly Room)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Captain American, Jack of Hearts (NPC), Iron Man*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Tony!  What's going on in here?"



"Whoa," said the man currently holding Tony Stark upright.  

Startled by the appearance of Captain America, the man released Tony.  Tony lurched, tripped, slammed his head into his own workbench, then bent over and vomited into a wiremesh basket.

More to distract himself from the sight before him, the man looked away sharply toward Captain America and said, "Cap, good morning.  I didn't know you'd be here so early.  I found Mr. Stark . . . umm . . . well, you can see, and smell.  I had another idea on the Zero Fluid . . . but as an areosol and a counter agent to de-activate it.  So I decided to come in and run the numbers."

To accent the previous point, tony lifted his head from the basket for a moment to comment . . .  "Odiah ASHash in. I donsh feel shhoo goo."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Yes, I must admit that being unable to trust what my data says about the others can be... frustrating."* He says returning the smile. *"As for the mission, it is unfortunate. The duality of my nature is at odds over it, that no one man should suffer for the comfort of others but at the same time the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. I fear that although we try our best we can not save everyone."*


----------



## kid A (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sandman*



> "No, Master Flint, I do believe there is nothing else," Jarvis replied. He was about to rearrange the shelf when he stopped and looked back and Flint. "I do have a question, however, Master Flint, if I may be so bold. There was a good amount of alcohol among the glass that you just incorporated into you body . . . is that alcohol in your system now?"




Flint smirked at Jarvis and replied, "Well s**t, Jarvis, yeah I absorbed that, too.  But believe me, it'd take a helluva lot more'n that to put me down.  'Specially now, with my body bein' made up of sand.  I can hold my liquor, buddy, don' you worry."


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 22, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"An interesting concept, to be certain . . . one I have not been able to explore due to other responsibilities,"* Vision IV commented. * "I would state with a 89.94% certainty, Mr. McCoy, that it is an anomoly that you are dead in those other realities."*
> 
> Vision IV looked as though he was going to lean against the wall . . . stopped - examining the wall for a moment, then sat in a lotus position on the floor in the hallway.  Definitely an odd looking sight.




Hank smiled sadly.  "Thank you, Vision IV.  You've been very helpful.  I'll leave you to your . . . meditation?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Subbasement one (Assembly Room)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Whoa," said the man currently holding Tony Stark upright.
> Startled by the appearance of Captain America, the man released Tony.  Tony lurched, tripped, slammed his head into his own workbench, then bent over and vomited into a wiremesh basket.
> More to distract himself from the sight before him, the man looked away sharply toward Captain America and said, "Cap, good morning.  I didn't know you'd be here so early.  I found Mr. Stark . . . umm . . . well, you can see, and smell.  I had another idea on the Zero Fluid . . . but as an areosol and a counter agent to de-activate it.  So I decided to come in and run the numbers."
> To accent the previous point, tony lifted his head from the basket for a moment to comment . . .  "Odiah ASHash in. I donsh feel shhoo goo."



Captain America shook his head and moved over to Tony and the Jack of Hearts.  "Tony, just relax.  Me and Jack are gonna get you up to your room.  In case you forgot, we have a priority mission in a few hours.  The Avengers need their best thinker rested and clear headed."  Cap's expression was solemn as he moved to the other side of Tony.  He looked over at Jack of Hearts with a polite smile.

As Cap and Jack of Hearts lifted Tony, Captain America spoke to his partner.  "Redwing, I need you to find Jarvis and have him meet us in Tony's room, okay?"

"Sorry about this Jack.  We had a rather abnormal day today, even for the Avengers.  You don't mind giving me a hand getting him upstairs, right.  I take it you're here for tomorrow's big mission?"


----------



## Gideon (Jul 26, 2005)

As you pick up Tony, you smell the reek of vomit, alchohol, and sweat.  Tony sags in your arms not even muttering.

Blessedly, Stark has passed out.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Sandman*, Beast and Vision IV 40 ft away



			
				Flint said:
			
		

> "Well s**t, Jarvis, yeah I absorbed that, too.  But believe me, it'd take a helluva lot more'n that to put me down.  'Specially now, with my body bein' made up of sand.  I can hold my liquor, buddy, don' you worry."



"Very good, sir," Jarvis replied hesitantly.  Following quickly with a very smooth, "If you are so inclined, Master Flint, I have had the time to move your bags up to your room upstairs.  I understand it will be several hours yet until your next mission."

Down the hall, Flint notices the metallic robot guy sit on the floor in a lotus position . . . very weird looking.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Foyer Area (Main Floor)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Beast and Vision IV * (Sandman and Jarvis 40 ft away)



			
				Hank McCoy said:
			
		

> Hank smiled sadly.  "Thank you, Vision IV.  You've been very helpful.  I'll leave you to your . . . meditation?"




*"Not quite the meditation of humans,"  * Vision IV explained.  *"Were I to clear my mind of all thought . . . it would be clear of all thought.  I have tried several times and nothing comes to me when I try it.  This position, I have found, makes it appear I am less imposing to humans.  I currently anticipate a 76.433% chance that I will either be disabled or cast aside for the successful completion of your next mission - I am simply trying to lower those odds."*


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Subbasement one (Assembly Room)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

*Captain America, Jack of Hearts, Iron Man, Redwing*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Redwing, I need you to find Jarvis and have him meet us in Tony's room, okay?"



_'Cap?!?' _  Jack heard in his head. _'This is odd, I wondered if you could hear my thoughts . . . and I guess you can.  As for you question . . . ummm . . . no palm print, no security access, so no getting into the elevator.  Try the talking thing on the desk, I'm betting it works.'_



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Sorry about this Jack.  We had a rather abnormal day today, even for the Avengers.  You don't mind giving me a hand getting him upstairs, right.  I take it you're here for tomorrow's big mission?"




"Tomorrow's big mission?"  Jack of Hearts asked.  "Something come through the communicators?  I didn't have mine off - honest!  I thought we just wrapped up a big mission with Graviton?  If there's trouble, we should go right now . . . or at least as sooner as we get Mr. Stark to a room or a sofa or something."

Jack helped carry the now dead weight of Tony down the hall toward the elevator.  Pausing for a moment, the Jack of Hearts asked, "Would one of those diagnosis and treatment beds, sober him up faster . . . I noticed he's pretty bruised, too.  Guess he's been doing a bunch of falling down lately."


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 28, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"Not quite the meditation of humans,"  * Vision IV explained.  *"Were I to clear my mind of all thought . . . it would be clear of all thought.  I have tried several times and nothing comes to me when I try it.  This position, I have found, makes it appear I am less imposing to humans.  I currently anticipate a 76.433% chance that I will either be disabled or cast aside for the successful completion of your next mission - I am simply trying to lower those odds."*




"Many of us have . . . unfortunate histories with your various counterparts.  For what it's worth, though, I'm starting to trust you.  And now I really must get ready for the mission."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6, 3 lethal, 2 stun*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Subbasement one (Assembly Room)
Somewhere/when/how
Early afternoon_

"Heh," Cap chuckled softly and glanced at Redwing.  _'Nice going, Redwing!  I never even thought that we could share your mental link.  Looks like Jack of Hearts has a better idea, we'll all stick together.'_

"Good thinking Jack.  Our med facilities were being rebuilt but I am sure the diagnosis chamber here will do the trick."  Captain America continued to carry Tony as he talked to Jack of Hearts.  "As far as a battle with Graviton and you missing the message about our next mission... Are you very familiar with spacial anomalies and time travel?"

Captain America then proceeded to share the story of what had happened to them as they carry Tony to the med center.


----------



## kid A (Aug 1, 2005)

*Sandman*



> "Very good, sir," Jarvis replied hesitantly. Following quickly with a very smooth, "If you are so inclined, Master Flint, I have had the time to move your bags up to your room upstairs. I understand it will be several hours yet until your next mission."
> 
> Down the hall, Flint notices the metallic robot guy sit on the floor in a lotus position . . . very weird looking.




"Sure, Jarv, no problem."  Flint turned down the hall and saw "Ultron" sitting on the floor.  "Right."  He walked down the hall, doing his best to avoid the meditating robot, and went up the stairs toward his room.


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion 
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

*Binary, Vision*  . . . in the kitchen

The conversation trailed off . . . and both seemed somewhat uncomfortable in the silence.  Carol managed to find some chicken salad, some fruit, and some left over lasagna (still delicious) then wandered upstairs for a few hours of shut-eye.  Vision floated down to keep an eye on his 'brother' whom he found sitting in a lotus position on the floor of the hallway.  Noting his lack of movement, Vision 'relaxed', running diagnostics and other calculations on the upcoming mission.

*Iron Man, Jack of Hearts, Captain America* . . . in the medical lab
After Tony drifted off, Captain America explained to the Jack of Hearts just what was going on and his situation with the upcoming mission.  The Jack of Hearts, noticing that Cap was rather injured as well, convinced Cap to lie down and get some sleep and medical support.  After refusing several times Cap finally relented and quickly fell asleep on the med table . . . Redwing was perched nearby watching over him.  The Jack of Hearts pulled out a notebook and began writing up notes on what Cap had said and tried to think through various scenarios.

*Sandman, Beast * . . . in their personal rooms.

Clothing and items that each came to the mansion with had been neated stored or displayed as the case may be.  The bags themselves were placed in the closet.  The rooms were very comfortable, each with personal touches that the individuals within approved of.  Electronic amenities such as high definition television, surround sound stereo, and a solid computer system rounded out the rooms.  The Beast's room even had a large white board and grease pencils for those wake up in the middle of the night ideas.  Finally, the events of the day had taken their toll and each decided to sleep.

*Everyone*

The few hours of sleep (five to be exact) seemed hardly adequate, but it would have to do.  The gentle voice of Sandra came over the speakers in the rooms, "Avengers, we have arrived at our dimension and time.  Please gather in the conference room for additional information."
When everyone eventually gathered, the hologram of Sandra spoke again, "Good morning, everyone.  We are currently in late 1945, a mere two days before the fateful events at the end of the war concerning Captain America and Bucky.  A modified Quinjet is available with external image projectors in place to disguise the vehicle as appropriate for the time.  Unfortunately, the Mansion is stationary throughout time, so there will be a Atlantic Crossing to consider.  I have a few more details concerning the time period if anyone has any questions."

OOC: Everyone is healed.  Iron Man's armor is repaired . . . somehow.


----------



## Gideon (Aug 9, 2005)

"Is there anything that we need to be prepared for?  Like any supers that are in the area or being in the middle of a battle?"

Tony's eyes are more than a little blood shot and he is just a tiny bit pale. As he is speaking, Tony shifts in his chair chugging down glasses of water.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

Captain America got up and stretched.  He could not believe how good he felt.  Even the kink in his left shoulder that had been bothering him for weeks had been worked out.  He held out his hand for Redwing and scratched the back of his head.  "Thanks for talking me into spending some time on the med-bed, Jack.  I feel fantastic!"  He smiled a comfortable smile, his mask pulled down.  "I take it Tony made it through all right?"   

He walked and talked on their way to the conference room, greeting the others that they met up with along the way.  Once in the room, he made his way to his seat, setting Redwing on his perch.  "Seems to me the Invaders should be active along with Nick Fury.  I just don't know if any of them will be around."  He looked around the room at the heroes assembled.  "Anyone come up with any ideas on how we are going to pull this off?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 10, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

*Everyone*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Seems to me the Invaders should be active along with Nick Fury.  I just don't know if any of them will be around."



"I am picking up some unusual energy readings . . . they appear to be either temporal in nature or interdimensional . . . very unusual,"  Sandra commented.  "I don't believe the invaders are in the area . . . other than Captain America and Bucky."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 11, 2005)

*Binary*

"If we have their positions we should just go in and take him with us. In theory we should have superior firepower to anything they have here. Iron Man's armor alone should be advanced enough to prevent any serious oposition. Not to mention the rest of our little tea party here."
At Sandra's answer Carol rolls her eyes.
"Well, let's be honest we all know it is going to be trouble. I just hope it's not Kang, I mean the man wear lilac tigh high boots for gods sake. Just all the more reason to go in and out as fast as we can. Just in case someone wants to stop us. Maybe that temporal whatever you are scanning even is the reason this reality changed in the first place. Someone might be here to make it happen."


----------



## Gideon (Aug 11, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Maybe that temporal whatever you are scanning even is the reason this reality changed in the first place. Someone might be here to make it happen."




Tony perks up from his slurping of water and his reflection on how much hang overs suck 

"Actually, that makes sense.  Why would Clint change sides unless there was something that changed his mind?  I was thinking about that last night when I had just started on my armor."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 11, 2005)

*"I would have to agree," * Vision states nodding towards Iron man. *"There is a high probability that what ever is creating this temporal or interdimensional disturbance is also what created the change in the time line."*


----------



## tsadkiel (Aug 12, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> *"I would have to agree," * Vision states nodding towards Iron man. *"There is a high probability that what ever is creating this temporal or interdimensional disturbance is also what created the change in the time line."*




"Or it could be someone on the same mission we are.  Or the Supreme Soviets may have sent someone back to stop us."  Hank shrugged.  "That's what I hate about dimensional travel.  Too many variables, and there's no way to know what's happening until we get there."


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

"Beast is right, there are far too many variables.  We got the streets wiped with our masks by the Soviets because we got split up and distracted."  Captain America paused a moment thinking about how many members thay had lost since this strange adventure started.  

"We stay on target for this one.  Everyone needs to have their heads in the game.  Sandrah, if you determine anything about these  temporal readings, let us know.  Otherwise, we are focused on Bucky."

He looked around at everyone in the room.  "Any master plans that need to be shared?"   A sly smile joined his question.


----------



## Keia (Aug 16, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

*Everyone*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Any master plans that need to be shared?"



The newcomer, Jack of Hearts, looked uncomfortably at the others, and cleared his throat. "Ummm, Captain America, I . . . am still trying to put my head around this time travel dimension hopping thing.  Not to mention theres a problem where I can only go about fourteen hours with my powers . . . without trouble.  If it's okay with everyone, I'd like to sit this one out and continue to work on my power issues."

Looking at the others, that put the current team at Captain America, Binary, Vision, Beast, Sandman, and Iron Man.  The reserves were Jack of Hearts . . . and Vision IV was there as well.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

Captain America look across the table at Jack of Hearts.  "I understand your concerns Jack.  As odd as this may sound, although I never worked with as an Avenger where I am from, I would still be more than glad to accept your input on this matter."

"Before we go any further, what is the status of the Ultron unit that seems to have joined us?"  Cap glanced quickly around the room and then stopped to look at Redwing.


----------



## tsadkiel (Aug 17, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Before we go any further, what is the status of the Ultron unit that seems to have joined us?"  Cap glanced quickly around the room and then stopped to look at Redwing.




"As large as life and twice as natural," Hank said.  "He's been very co-operative so far, and hasn't done anything suspicious yet."


----------



## Radiant (Aug 17, 2005)

*Binary*

"If we have him with us we might as well make some use of it. And he is from another dimension so at least give the poor guy a shot at proving he's on the right side.
Binary slides her fingers over the table, obviously anxious to get moving.
"If we go in this as much as we have now nothing from this timeline should be able to stop us for long so we can get out again before we cause any trouble ourselves. And if some unknown forces from another dimension are here we can use as much support as we can get. Let's just grab Bucky and get out."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 18, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Before we go any further, what is the status of the Ultron unit that seems to have joined us?"[/COLOR]  Cap glanced quickly around the room and then stopped to look at Redwing.




*Actually he isn't an Ultron unit, as far as I can tell he is my counter part from that dimension and I must agree with Dr. McCoy he has been very co-operative.*

Vision pauses for a second as he turns to address Binary. *"Unfortunately I don't think this mission will be as easy as that, we must discover the source that caused the change in the timeline. Until we can collect more data it is impossible to determine what that is at this moment."*


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon

The Jack of Hearts looked relieved after Cap spoke with him . . . until he got to the Ultron part.  "We have an Ultron unit here?!? . . . Holy crap!  That thing should be destroyed . . . is the Scarlett Witch around?  She's the one who took it done back home."



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> *"Unfortunately I don't think this mission will be as easy as that, we must discover the source that caused the change in the timeline. Until we can collect more data it is impossible to determine what that is at this moment."*



"In that regard,"  Sandra spoke up, "The quinjet is ready to go . . . I've established three different visual and radar signatures for it . . . and I'm certain that Dr. McCoy can alter it for any number of other signatures.  The coordinates for the base have been logged as well.  I will stay in contact with you via the talus if I have any new information.  If you wish to take the Ultron unit with you, I have no problem with that either way."


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon

Jack Monroe sat up strait and fell into his 'official Captain America being official' mode.  He never ever realized he was doing it until after it was over.  Steve always said that's why it worked so well.  

"Take it easy Jack.  Vision, I understand your confusion concerning the Ultron, or Vision unit.  However, I think it is safe to say that we have all had our fair share of bad experiences with Ultron.  The truth of the matter is that you started off as a pawn of Ultron and had to spend some time being excepted, yourself.  So I think you will understand if we don't all jump to defend him.  That being said, I think we need to put this to a vote."  He looked around the room while he spoke, reading the others expressions.  "I am open to the Ultron unit staying.  However, this mission is very personal to me and I would prefer to have close friends at hand.  

So, I am voting that Ultron not join us on this mission." 

Caotain America looked to the seat next to him for the next Avengers vote on the matter.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 30, 2005)

*Binary*

Carol feels stuck into a corner right now. She'd give this version of Ultron a chance but her decisions till now haven't been the best ones.
_And I can't vote against Captain America. Maybe I would not if I am not sure myself._
"I pass on my vote."


----------



## tsadkiel (Aug 30, 2005)

*Beast*

Hank pondered for a moment, then spoke.  "I understand that this is a very personal mission for you, Captain.  And I'm not fully convinced of Vision IV's good intentions yet either.  But this organization has always been about second chances, and so I have to vote yes."

Gesturing at his furry frame, he added, "I am the Lorax.  I speak for the trees.  And robots."


----------



## Gideon (Aug 30, 2005)

"We need the fire power.  Whatever is causing the temporal disturbance is going to be rough.  I think that is going to be our big problem, unless Doom shows up again.  Anyway, mark me down as a yes."

Tony smiles out at the assembledgroup.  The smile is only a  little forced and he looks slightly less green.  Draining his bottle of water, the third one of the morning he looks on at the other voters.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 1, 2005)

*"My vote is to have my counter-part join us, his abilities may be of great use."* The vision states nodding slightly to Captain America.


----------



## kid A (Sep 6, 2005)

*Sandman*

Flint spoke up, voicing his opinion on the matter.

"I don't care what you guys say...  I don't trust 'im.  We ain't got an Ultron from where I come from, but I gotta tell ya, from what I heard you guys' sayin', I don't think it's a good idea.  I vote no."

Looking over at Vision IV, Flint cast a rather exceptional poker face.  "Nuthin' personal."


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

The Jack of Hearts looked around at the other six sitting at the table, then added, "I don't know if I have a vote or not . . . but it should be obvious what it is.  I don't think Ultron should be on an Avenger mission, period.

With the Binary abstaining, the vote currently stood at 3 No and 3 Yes. 

Cap only[sblock]
_'Cap, I know I don't vote, but I'd vote with you . . . you'd still feed me if I didn't vote you way, right?'_  Captain America heard in his head.  

OOC: Normally, the chairman has the deciding vote in the case of ties.[/sblock]


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

'_Heh.  You're always free to speak your mind.  Besides, I'm sure Jarvis would never allow anything to happen to you, Redwing.'_

"On second thought, I think Ultron should come with us.  Vision, we will need you to monitor  his actions and make sure his intentions remain good.  Let's head for the Queen jet and we can finalize our plan enroute.  If everyone is ready, let's go."

When everyone gets up to leave, Captain America will approach Iron Man.  "I need a moment of your time, Tony."


----------



## tsadkiel (Sep 7, 2005)

*Beast*

Hank discreetly made his way to the Quinjet, stopping to copllect his bag of tricks along the way.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 7, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> When everyone gets up to leave, Captain America will approach Iron Man.  "I need a moment of your time, Tony."




_Crap! How does he know I am Tony!_  A jolt of fear and adrenaline pump through Iron Man for a half second.

And then it passed.

Tony turns around and waits as the others head out of the room.

"What's up Cap?"


----------



## Radiant (Sep 7, 2005)

*Binary*

Carol consider flying besdie the Quinjet to cover it but then the thing is cloaked and she is juat a bit obvious in her plasma form.
Taking a seat right beside a hatch to get into the air and fighting if they get attacked she waits for the rest of the team.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 8, 2005)

Nodding to Captain America, Vision will stand and go get his counter-part telling him they are requesting his presense on this mission, he will then go board the Quinjet.


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_



			
				Vision said:
			
		

> Nodding to Captain America, Vision will stand and go get his counter-part telling him they are requesting his presense on this mission, he will then go board the Quinjet.



*"Excellent,"  * Vision IV replied, with a metallic hint of excitement.  *"I am somewhat surprised at this turn of events . . . it does increase the likelihood of me being betrayed and left behind by 39.432% however."*

Vision IV followed Vision on his way to the Quinjet, entering the elevator for the first time.  Looking around, Vision IV commented, *"Hmm, extremely similar to the elevator at the Soviet Compound.  I wonder, should I change my name to better suit the others?  What should I be called?  Will I get a uniform?"*

Vision IV's questions came rather rapid fire, much like a childs.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 8, 2005)

*Binary*

Carol lounges in her chair. She's not feeling any better but for now she just pushed her worries aside, she's sure they will still be there then she has time for them. Her eyes wander around the Quinjet, taking in minor differencies from the ones she was used to. 
_This leaves a damn lot of options. I was away for a long time maybe it is just a new model. Or it is a new model because it is from a bit of the future. Or a different timeline. If you start worrying about every detail of this mission you can go nuts in a heartbeat._



			
				Vision IV said:
			
		

> "I wonder, should I change my name to better suit the others? What should I be called? Will I get a uniform?"




"Feel free, on this team some people switch names like others their underwear. Last time I checked we had no uniforms though."


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_


			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> _Crap! How does he know I am Tony!_  A jolt of fear and adrenaline pump through Iron Man for a half second.
> And then it passed.
> Tony turns around and waits as the others head out of the room.
> "What's up Cap?"



Jack placed a hand on the armored shoulder of Iron Man.  "A couple of things I wanted to go over with you before we leave."  He waited until the others left to continue.

"I have been friends with Tony Stark for a number of years.  I have seen what he is capable of doing to himself.  I refuse to stand by and watch you destroy your life.  More importantly, I swear not to stand by and allow you to put the others at risk.  If you can't control the bottle or walk away from it, you need to walk away from this team.  If you need support, it's yours.  However, there is no way I will permit you to put this team at risk."

Captain America continued to stare directly into the eye sockets of the Iron Man armor.  "Tony, last night you were so drunk you could not stand on your own and you tried to attack a member of this team.  That is absurd.  You are a brilliant man and the spirit of the Avengers.  I need to know, can I count on you during this mission?"


----------



## Gideon (Sep 13, 2005)

Tony looked back at Jack with heavy eyes.  Captain America could see the stress lines and the heavy black circles that were ringed around Ton's blue eyes.  Blue eyes that somehow didn't have the intensity Captain America was used to seeing.

_Oh Crap! I attacked someone.  I should tell him but I can't, he's not even the REAL Cap.  But he talks like it and walks like it._

Tony stood there staring back at Jack's unwavering gaze a torrent of emotions.

"I was just freaked out.  Back home, I'm not even an Avenger.  I mean, Obidiah Friggan' Stone is putting me outta buisness.  I mean the Avengers are gonna have to disband soon cause I can't pay for them anymore.  Can you count on me for this mission?"

Tony gave a half-hearted little shrug.

"Can you?  Probably not.  I mean, if I keep plaing at being an Avenger, I'll prolly get a real one killed.  I wish I was the Tony from one of your times.  He would be useful in things other than getting a partner for that night."


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

Jack's head tilted as he listened to Tony explain things in his reality.  Then he moved closer to the man he knew as a friend and smiled.

"Tony, none of us do this job because we think we're great.  We do it because we can.  The thing that keeps us going is that we don't want to fail, we don't want to let down our friends and teammates.  If you weren't an Avenger on your world, and I don't believe that for a minute, you are now.  Trust your instincts, they've always served you well.  If you have concerns or questions, just ask.  We are your teammates but, we're your friends, too."

"Now, c'mon.  If we leave Hank alone with the Queenjet for too long who knows what he'll have it programmed to do."  Jack Monroe walked to the elevators with the man he knew to be a friend.  Back home, Tony Stark *was* the Avengers.  Tony had vouched for him to the rest of the team based on Steve Rogers say so.  He had not known Tony very well at that point however, once Tony spoke up for him, he never wavered.  Jack knew Tony Stark had been through many trials and ordeals.  he also knew he was a strong man that could overcome anything he put his mind to.

_'Redwing, have you seen the Sandman?  I need to talk to him.'_


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> _'Redwing, have you seen the Sandman?  I need to talk to him.'_



Redwing's head darted to the left accompanied by a squawk.  Jack heard the words inside his head.  _'Didn't see him leave, Cap . . . sorry.  Suppose I could grab some leftovers from Jarvis before we left?'_


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Vision IV followed Vision on his way to the Quinjet, entering the elevator for the first time.  Looking around, Vision IV commented, *"Hmm, extremely similar to the elevator at the Soviet Compound.  I wonder, should I change my name to better suit the others?  What should I be called?  Will I get a uniform?"*
> 
> Vision IV's questions came rather rapid fire, much like a childs.




A small smile flirts across Visions' face as Vision IV asks his multiple questions, he was such a powerfull creature but it still contained the child like wonder at times, he wonders briefly if he was like that when he was first activated.

*"If you wish to change your code name and wear a uniform you may, and rest assured I will do everything in my power to make sure they don't leave you behind."* He tells his coun'ter-part as he sits down and waits for the rest of the team to arrive.


----------



## kid A (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sandman*

Flint grimaced at the thought of Ultron tagging along on their mission.  He trusted Cap, but he was felt very wary of their new teammate.  As the meeting dispersed, he followed the others to the Quinjet, which was apparently some transport vehicle they used.  As they walked the corridors of the mansion, Flint kept his eyes on Ultron, watching for any kind of erratic behavior...


----------



## Gideon (Sep 17, 2005)

Tony's thoughts swirled; the dark shadow that had hung over his life seemed to have been lightened by Jack's confidence.  Still, the cloud lingered and Tony brooded.  As the quinjet came into view, Tony's mind moved forward to the mission while skipping simultaneously along several paths to make this quinjet better.

As he entered into the jet, the cold face plate of Iron Man looked over to Hank and the Ultron/Vision pairing.

"Do you have any theories to what is causing the temporal disturbance?


----------



## tsadkiel (Sep 17, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> "Do you have any theories to what is causing the temporal disturbance?




Hank shook his head.  "Not enough data.  For all we know, it could be something we did.  Will do.  Will have been doing.  Time travel is murder on tenses."


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Assembly Room
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_


> Redwing's head darted to the left accompanied by a squawk.  Jack heard the words inside his head.  _'Didn't see him leave, Cap . . . sorry.  Suppose I could grab some leftovers from Jarvis before we left?'_



_'Of course Redwing.  But, If I know Jarvis, he'll be bringing a bunch of snacks by the Queenjet before we go.  Especially, if everyone skipped breakfast.'_

Captain America moved through the halls until he contacted the Sandman.  "Excuse me, Flint.  Could I have a word with you before the mission?"   

He did not know this version of the Sandman.  He seemed harder and more ready to fight than the version he knew, yet this man was an Avenger, or Ultimate, where he came from.  Still, he had performed as a member of the team as well as anyone else.  Better than some of them, actually.


----------



## kid A (Sep 20, 2005)

*Sandman*



> "Excuse me, Flint. Could I have a word with you before the mission?"




"Huh?  Oh, s**t, yeah Cap.  'Course.  What can I do for ya?"  Despite his best intentions, Flint was a little nervous at talking to Cap.  Just like in his reality, Cap was a living legend and even for someone with Flint's background, he was more than just a little inspiring...  and intimidating.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion 
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

"I wanted to thank you for your help taking down that perverted version of Captain America.  Left between him and me, I think he might have won.  He definitely had a psychological advantage over me."  Captain America's words were heartfelt yet they seemed calculated, as if they were part of an analysis instead of an observation.

"What I wanted to talk to you about was this situation with Bucky.  It seems to me that you are our best chance of capturing him without injuring him.  If you get the opportunity to snatch him up, I want you to take it.  DOn't worry about what anyone else is doing, just take Bucky out of the situation and keep him safe until we know what's going on."  There was no question to what Jack was asking.  he simply explained things and stared into Flint's eyes, waiting to make sure he understood his instructions.


----------



## kid A (Sep 26, 2005)

*Sandman*



> What I wanted to talk to you about was this situation with Bucky. It seems to me that you are our best chance of capturing him without injuring him. If you get the opportunity to snatch him up, I want you to take it. DOn't worry about what anyone else is doing, just take Bucky out of the situation and keep him safe until we know what's going on." There was no question to what Jack was asking. he simply explained things and stared into Flint's eyes, waiting to make sure he understood his instructions.




Flint nodded solemnly as Cap thanked him.  Captain America was thanking him.  That he had no problem with.  "Sure, Cap, just tryin' ta pull my weight, an all.  I'm jes glad I could help," Flint replied with earnest.

As Cap spoke to him about the new mission, and Bucky, Flint listened intently and nodded once more.  "Sure thing, I can take 'im down like I took Captain Commie down.  I'll hold 'im in place 'til he falls.  Jes help me get to 'im an' I'll take care o' the rest."


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Hangar
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

*All*

Everyone settled into the Quinjet and prepared for takeoff.  The jet comfortably seated the seven passengers with plenty of leg room.  The back of the Quinjet held lockers and storage, a computer, small kitchen and restroom.  The small refrigerator in the kitchen area had been stocked and latched for in-flight security and a perch had been mounted to one of the inside walls of the jet in the back.

A smooth launch and flight ensued over the Atlantic.  As the jet passed over land, the cityscape, vehicles and people seemed typical 1940's - 1950's era.  Sensors on the jet showed occasional blips, but nothing out of the ordinary . . . considering that it was currently near the end of World War II.

The coordinates had been entered and seemed to be a castle in the northern section of the British Isles.  

OOC: Who's flying the jet and who is co-pilot?  Give me totals for piloting or the appropriate skill base amount.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

_Inside Avengers Mansion - Hangar
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_

Captain America slapped Sandman on the shoulder, watching curiously as a small puff of sand raised off of him on impact.  He continued to watch as the impression his hand made, slowly shifted until in was gone.  "Good to hear, Flint.  Now we better get going, I think most of the others should be on board by now."  He then led the way to the Queenjet.  

_'Redwing, time to go.  I'll meet you at the Queenjet.'_

Jack walked up the stairs, into the amazingly, hi-tech vehicle.  He unslung his shield as he took in the familiar smell of the plane.  _No matter how many of these things we go through, they always smell the same._  He took a seat behind Carol and Vision IV, who were at the controls.  This way he could still clearly see out of the front canopy.

Once everyone was aboard, he gave the order to take off and they were on  their way.



OOC: I picked the pilots.  Thought they were pretty common Avengers pilots.  Hope that is cool with everyone.  I will discuss this in the OOC thread.


----------



## tsadkiel (Oct 1, 2005)

*Beast*

OOC:  Would this be a bad time to mention that I have no piloting skill?


----------



## kid A (Oct 6, 2005)

*SAndman*

Flint nodded in understanding.  "No problem, Cap."  He followed him the rest of the way to the Quinjet, found a seat and strapped himself in.


----------



## Keia (Oct 8, 2005)

Inside Avengers Mansion - Hangar
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon

*All*

Carol seated herself in the pilot seat, but looked somewhat uncomfortable at the controls before her.  The ship was different that the one she had co-piloted some time ago.  Planes were planes though but it took a few minutes to familiarize herself with everything.  Of course, the computer screen with the preflight checklist helped a great deal.

Everyone was seated and comfortable, but no one had taken the co-pilot seat.  Looking around at the others, Ultron IV spoke up, *"If it would be acceptable, I could pilot or assist the pilot in flying this craft.  It does have fairly integrated computers."*


----------



## Radiant (Oct 10, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Inside Avengers Mansion - Hangar
> Somewhere/when/how
> Late afternoon
> 
> ...




Carol straps herselt into her seat and goes through the checklist.
"Less talking more co-piloting Vision IV."
She motions for him to take the seat beside her, not cheking for aproval this time. Even if the can't trust him, it is better to have an unreliable failsave than none at all. And she is starting to consider that this Ultron just might be better than the one she knows.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 10, 2005)

Jack watched through a scanner at the passing landscape.  It was amazing to him that instantly they were flying through another time period.  And it looked so much like home.  His home that he grew up in as a kid.  Those were better times.  Before he became Bucky and his head got mixed up by that second rate super-soldier serum.  But that all worked itself out to the point where Steve Rogers himself not only vouched for him and helped him out, he picked him to be his successor as Captain America.

There was no way he was gonna stand by and pass up the chance to save the original Bucky.  Bucky was part of his heritage, like family.  He would do everything in his power, everything within the Avengers power, to save that boy.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 12, 2005)

*Iron Man*

Tony hadn't felt like this in ages.  His mind raced with thoughts and ideas.

_My whole armor is set up wrong, if I change the base component to include a few molecules of nitrogen and include a low amount, .2% of vibranium I can really power this thing up.  Getting rid of some of the excess systems, like this worthless 'datatalk' system.  At this level of power it will never be anything...._

Jack's confidence had infused a new life into Tony.  At least for right now.


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Somewhere/when/how
Late afternoon_



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "Less talking more co-piloting Vision IV."



Vision IV almost jumped out of his seat in his excitement.  He started to head directly to the co-pilot seat before he stopped and looked to Captain America for approval first.

Once he got it, he swiftly moved to the co-polit seat, saving what looked like a smile to Vision before sitting down.  As he strapped himself in, he spoke up, *"I was thinking of changing my name . . . Vision IV doesn't seem proper with my brother here.  Perhaps Triple A?  Adam for short."*

Carol's computer screen pre-flight checklist was coming up all green.  With a glance back, she noted that everyone was seated and strapped in.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 12, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _Inside Avengers Quinjet
> Somewhere/when/how
> Late afternoon_
> 
> ...




Carol smiles at Vision VI as she kickstarts the engines.
"Hey you can't imagine how often some of us swith their names."
Reasured that everyone is seated she gets the jet into the air. It's not exactly a smooth start, she's more used to fly commandered Shi Ar ships out of hostile starports than passenger travel but she hopes it will do.
"Adam is it then? Allright, calm down a bit and keep your eyes on the controls please, I didn't fly a jet in gravity for a while, maybe I'll need your help if we get into trouble."


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Over the Atlantic/1945
Late afternoon_



			
				Carol Danvers said:
			
		

> "Adam is it then? Allright, calm down a bit and keep your eyes on the controls please, I didn't fly a jet in gravity for a while, maybe I'll need your help if we get into trouble."



*"I understand, ma'am," * Vision IV (Adam) replied.  Instead of taking the controls however, he simply laid his hands on the console  *"This Quinjet is a sophisicated piece of machinery, it will not be a problem."*

The takeoff and initial flight of the Quinjet was indeed rough (Piloting +9 + Roll 3 = Total 12), Jarvis's late lunch climbing in several peoples stomachs.  The flight leveled out smoothly once in the bay and heading into the Atlantic.

Peering out the windows, the Quinjet appeared to be a twin propeller fighter plane.  The buildings below were vintage 1950's style and size . . . a significant difference from current day.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 26, 2005)

"Nice take off Carol.  That gravity thing really screws up flying, huh?

Tony unhooks himself from his seat heading to the back of the plane.

"So why did you choose Adam there Adam?  What kind of things can you do?  Most names start that way.  Maybe slap a Doctor up front.  You could be Doctor Time or something.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Captain America (HP 5/6)*

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Over the Atlantic/1945
Late afternoon_


Jack looked back to the cabin of the Queenjet from his thoughts and reflections.
"Nice take off you two.  Just keep your eyes open.  We don't need any surprises."

He looked over at Sandman and realized how hard it was to read this man who could control every aspect of his appearance.  "Rest easy friend.  The take-offs are pretty powerful but, the ride is the smoothest there is."   

Jack approached the Beast's seat at the monitors.  "Hank, any luck scanning for whatever that anomaly was?  Do you want Iron Man or the Vision to try and modify the scanners?  I just don't want us being taken off guard, again.  That last mission cost us way too much."  With hi last comment he walked over to Redbird's perch and checked on his new partner's well-being.


----------



## tsadkiel (Oct 27, 2005)

*Beast*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Jack approached the Beast's seat at the monitors.  "Hank, any luck scanning for whatever that anomaly was?  Do you want Iron Man or the Vision to try and modify the scanners?  I just don't want us being taken off guard, again.  That last mission cost us way too much."




Hank shook his head.  "Nothing yet.  But if there's a transdimensional needle hidden in the temporal haystack, I will find it."

ooc:  Hank scans like a Beast.


----------



## Keia (Oct 27, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Over the Atlantic/1945
Late afternoon_

*All*



			
				Iron Man said:
			
		

> "So why did you choose Adam there Adam?  What kind of things can you do?  Most names start that way.  Maybe slap a Doctor up front.  You could be Doctor Time or something.



*"Well, Iron Man, I shifted through 3,498 possible names with either Ultron, Adam, or Data as having equal probabilities as being acceptible.  However, on learning the negative connotations involved with the Ultron appellation and the Star Trek influence from the Data appellation, I concluded on the Adam name," * Adam (vision IV) elaborated.  *"I could theorize that it could be related to either my composition, Adamantium, or that I am the first of my kind.  I had a strange desire to call myself Optimus . . . but I resisted."*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> With hi last comment he walked over to Redbird's perch and checked on his new partner's well-being.



_'Any chance I could just fly there myself and meet you there?  I'd feel a lot more comfortable . . . and I wouldn't be eating my snack again,'_ Redwing thought into Cap's head.

Hank's computer work after a time was successful, or somewhat successful.  (Computers check 30 result: 9 base + 4 quality +17 Roll)[sblock=Hank Only]The distortion is temporal in nature . . . you've only seen that signature once before - Dr. Doom's temporal pad.[/sblock]

The journey across the Atlantic is relatively quick and uneventful.  Deft flying avoided a German destroyer group . . . and scanners indicated that a U.S. submarine was in the area to deal with them . . . or was it the other way around?


----------



## tsadkiel (Oct 28, 2005)

*Beast*

"Captain?  I've found it."  Hank said.  "It's definitely temporal in nature.  In fact, I think I've seen it somewhere before . . . Oh dear.  I have seen this before.  Not to worry anyone, but I do believe that it's the same signiture as Doctor Doom's temporal pad."


----------



## Radiant (Oct 28, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				tsadkiel said:
			
		

> "Captain?  I've found it."  Hank said.  "It's definitely temporal in nature.  In fact, I think I've seen it somewhere before . . . Oh dear.  I have seen this before.  Not to worry anyone, but I do believe that it's the same signiture as Doctor Doom's temporal pad."




"Why is it allways the people you'd miss least who follow you through time and space? Give me a direction I still owe the good Doctor a few words of thanks for the last time we met."
Carol grits her teeth as she adjusts course. Doom is one of the few enemies on earth that she absolutly doesn't want to tangle with, he's as smart as any Shi'ar or Kree scientist and considering her weakened powers in earth's atmosphere his armor and weapons technology just might be beyond her.
"Iron Man I really hope your new suit is as hot as it looks."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 2, 2005)

_Why don't they ever make ultra smart robots understand sarcasm?  Really?  How they hell are they supposed to understand life and not laugh._

Tony's thoughts took a big 180 when Carol had said something to him.  Tony immidietly turned on the charm.  Well, it wasn't really a choice so much as a reaction at this point.  He smiled up at Carol.

"See, that is what I have been trying to tell Janet.  Style and substance.  That's what the clothing industry really needs."

Suddenly, Tony gives a lock of mock offense.

"Are you talkin about with the helmet on or off there hot stuff?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Captain America*

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Over the Atlantic/1945
Late afternoon_

_Doom.  That's the last thing we need._ 

"Everyone, let's stay professional here.  Iron Man and Vision see if you can help Beast find anything else on the scanners."  Captain America moved forward into the cockpit area of the ship.  _The number of reasons Doom could be here are far to great to even think about.  We need to stay focused on the mission and deal with whatever else when it happens._

As he walked passed the Sandman, Cap asked, "You do have a Doctor Doom where you're from, don't you? I just assume someone like him is everywhere."

"Carol, are you and Adam doing allright?  Something happens we're gonna need you and Iron Man outside.  Until then I need you to keep your eyes open.  Just because we think it's Doom doesn't mean it is."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 3, 2005)

The Vision gets up and moves over to where the Beast is to help him with the scanners. (+8 computers +5 datalink = +13 total)

*"Considering this is the second time we have encountered Doom in as many missions, it leads to a high probability that he is behind what has happened to this timeline. For what purpose is unclear at this time though."*


----------



## Gideon (Nov 4, 2005)

*Iron Man*



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _Inside Avengers Quinjet
> Over the Atlantic/1945
> Late afternoon_
> 
> ...




"Your no fun at all."

Iron Man swings up by the cockpit and leaned against Carol's seat giving her a charming smile.  Setting his mind on helping the team, he started examinging the computer.

"Wonder kid was doing a pretty good job on Doom earlier he didn't seem that tough.  If it is in fact the same Doom from later."

OOC: Possible skills: Computers +15


----------



## Keia (Nov 4, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Over the Atlantic/1945
Late afternoon_

*All*



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Carol, are you and Adam doing allright?  Something happens we're gonna need you and Iron Man outside.  Until then I need you to keep your eyes open.  Just because we think it's Doom doesn't mean it is."



*"Pardon me for asking, Captain America,"  * Adam queried. * "When you said,* _'you and Iron Man'_, *were you referring the *_'you'_ *to myself or to Binary?  Both answers seem equally likely therefore I need a clarificiation."*

Adam sounded like a perfect copy of Captain America's voice when he referenced the words Cap just spoke.

With both Iron Man and Vision handling the scanners as well [rolls of 14+15=29 and 19+13=32], you have easily confirmed the Beast's report.  You have also determined that it was the submarine which was being hunted, not the destroyers . . . .

The temporal signature was only for a few moments, before it faded out.  This fade out could be due to any number of possibilities, none of which seemed more likely than any other.

<If nothing else is done here>

The point that the Avengers were following for the temporal anomoly turned out to be a British airbase . . . in full operation.  The British airbase came into view on the sensors long before the Quinjet showed up on radar.   A demand to identify themselves would be coming any moment.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 6, 2005)

*"If I might make a suggestion and let Adam respond to the query that the airbase will no doubt be sending. He out of all of us could most likely mimic a airforce pilot from this time. Of course we will have to come up with a suitable explination as to why we are here, perhaps we have become lost and seek to land and refuel."*


----------



## kid A (Nov 7, 2005)

*Sandman*

Flint sat and watched the events unfold before him.  He didn't completely understand everything that was happening, and he knew of someone named "Doom" in his timeline.  But, instead of speaking up, he simply listened and waited, keeping Cap's words front of mind for the mission.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Captain America*

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Over the Atlantic/1945
Late afternoon_


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"Pardon me for asking, Captain America,"  * Adam queried. * "When you said,* _'you and Iron Man'_, *were you referring the *_'you'_ *to myself or to Binary?  Both answers seem equally likely therefore I need a clarificiation."*
> 
> Adam sounded like a perfect copy of Captain America's voice when he referenced the words Cap just spoke.



Jack paused for a moment at the perfect reproduction of his own voice.  His first instinct was to think that Ultron was somehow mocking him.  Before he could react, the Vision spoke and he calmed himself.

"Adam, I would like you to stay at the controls.  You aren't used to working as part of the team yet, so I would feel better if you supported us from the Queenjet.  If you are all right with Vision's suggestion of replying to radio traffic, feel free to talk us in.  Binary can help with any Air Force jargon if you need it."  He stood and looked into Adam's lifeless face for a minute before walking back to his seat next to Sandman.

_This has got to be one of my strangest adventures, ever._


----------



## Radiant (Nov 8, 2005)

*Binary*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> _Why don't they ever make ultra smart robots understand sarcasm?  Really?  How they hell are they supposed to understand life and not laugh._
> 
> Tony's thoughts took a big 180 when Carol had said something to him.  Tony immidietly turned on the charm.  Well, it wasn't really a choice so much as a reaction at this point.  He smiled up at Carol.
> 
> ...




Barely able to surpress a laugh Carol just grins widely at Tony. 
"You know what the most amazing thing is? Even knowing how you play the game it is still hard not to like it. But if you can't beat Doom with a winning smile I suggest you put on the helmet."



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Carol, are you and Adam doing allright? Something happens we're gonna need you and Iron Man outside. Until then I need you to keep your eyes open. Just because we think it's Doom doesn't mean it is."




"Fantastic, Quinjets all fly the same. It's virtually impossible to crash one even for someone so out of practice. Unless someone shoots at us. But since then did that ever happen..."


----------



## Gideon (Nov 9, 2005)

*Iron Man*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Barely able to surpress a laugh Carol just grins widely at Tony.
> "You know what the most amazing thing is? Even knowing how you play the game it is still hard not to like it. But if you can't beat Doom with a winning smile I suggest you put on the helmet."




"Game?  What game?  I would never play games with a beautiful woman like yourself."  Tony walks back to his seat where his helmet waits with big, sad puppy dog eyes.

With a twist he seals the helmet onto his armor.

"So, Who is this Doom guy?  I mean Wonder kid didn't like him much earlier but I don't know if that really counts as a good bio."


----------



## Radiant (Nov 14, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> "Game?  What game?  I would never play games with a beautiful woman like yourself."  Tony walks back to his seat where his helmet waits with big, sad puppy dog eyes.
> 
> With a twist he seals the helmet onto his armor.
> 
> "So, Who is this Doom guy?  I mean Wonder kid didn't like him much earlier but I don't know if that really counts as a good bio."




"Of course not, how could I ever think of such a thing. I hope you can accept my heartfelt apology."[/coolor]
She grins at him and turns to Adam.
"Just keep it flying, then the trouble starts I got to get out or I'll just melt through the hull and then Tony won't even stop about me being hot."
She tries to come up with any catchphrase antiquated enough to do the job for their landing right now.
"In the worst case we just say it's an emergenby landing. Knowing us, it might just be one by the time we get where anyway.


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Nearing a British AFB/1945
Late afternoon_

*All*

Adam nodded his head in understanding of the Vision's comment.  The plane quickly approach the British airbase.  Noting their speed, Adam adjusted to speed to match the typical speed of the airplane they were mimicking.  



			
				Captain America said:
			
		

> "Adam, I would like you to stay at the controls. You aren't used to working as part of the team yet, so I would feel better if you supported us from the Quinjet. If you are all right with Vision's suggestion of replying to radio traffic, feel free to talk us in. Binary can help with any Air Force jargon if you need it."



*"Of course, Captain America," * Adam reponded in his crackling robotic tone.

Almost like clockwork the radio chipped up with someone on the otherside requesting clear and identification.  Adam responded, "This is U.S. Army flight 273, delivering supplies and personnel from the carrier, Republic.  Request permission to approach and land."

Radio: "Authentication please",  the clipped British tone requested.

Adam responded, "Piper 142. Bravo."

After several anxious moments, the radio responded with an all clear and approach directions.  Adam set the plane down and taxied to a warehouse near the edge of the base that had its own runway.  The temporal signal should be coming from within that large warehouse.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Captain America*

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Nearing a British AFB/1945
Late afternoon_

Jack stood and moved towards the hatch.  His Army, olive drab, coveralls a size to big to mask the shield strapped to his back.  He ran a hand through his brown hair without realizing he was doing it.      He looked over the others as he moved towards the hatch.  

"Sandman and Vision, we'll need you to head into the warehouse and see what's there.  We'll be ready to back you up, just say the word."  He looked back over at Beast and Iron Man.   "Anything else on the scanners?"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 24, 2005)

*Vision*

With a nod to Captain America, Vision moves to the center of the jet and quickly passes through the bottom and into the ground. Once in the ground, where hopefully no one saw him he will head towards the large warehouse.


----------



## Keia (Nov 30, 2005)

_Near the Warehouse
A British AFB/1945
Late afternoon_

*Vision*

Vision glanced at his surroundings, the late afternoon sun was nearing dusk, long shadows assisted his chances of remaining unobserved.  Vision noticed a pair of guards at each of the nearby entrances, wearing british uniforms.

Closer inspection revealed that the uniforms did not seem to fit well . . . and the guards seemed nervous.

OOC: Spot: roll of 17 + 4 : 21 success!!


----------



## Keia (Nov 30, 2005)

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Nearing a British AFB/1945
Late afternoon_

*All but Vision*

The warehouse itself seemed part hangar, and the back end of the warehouse extended out into the sea with several launch ramps.  The scanners didn't yield any valuable information . . . a couple of airplane engines were picked up . . . and four strange energy signatures . . . two of them pulsating . . . two were not.  The signature was not temporal or dimensional in nature.

The plane landed easily and taxied toward the warehouse in question.  Adam and Binary seemed to ignore the flagman who was waving them elsewhere.  The curse words on his lips were easy to read.


----------



## kid A (Nov 30, 2005)

*Sandman*

Flint nodded to the Captain, but then watched as the Vision phased out of sight.  "I guess I'll wait until we reach the ground..."


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Captain America*

_Inside Avengers Quinjet
Nearing a British AFB/1945
Late afternoon_

Jack watched through the canopy as well as the monitors as Vision slipped through the jet.  His eyes darted back and forth, taking in everything before him.  Something didn't seem right.  "What kinds of reading are we getting from the hanger?"

As the plane neared the hanger, Cap turned to Sandman.  "Flint, get in there and back Vision up.  If anything is wrong, get back here.  We don't want the two of you getting into any trouble.  Not to mention we don't want to mess up the time stream."  The last part of what he said struck him as odd.  _'We're here to kill Bucky and I'm worried about what might happen.'_


----------



## Gideon (Dec 1, 2005)

*Iron Man*

"The hanger is showing 4 signals Cap.  Two of them have a weird surge going.  None are on old Time's Dance Card."

The some what mechanized voice sounded through the yellow and red helmet.

Iron Man shifted over to the door and waited for the Go.  Tony was damn excited to get going with this already.  He had changes to make to his armor and this mission stuff was just getting in the way.

Tony was quickly making changes to his scanners to make sure they recorded every output from Doom's suit they could. 

_Never hurts to compare._


----------



## Mimic (Dec 2, 2005)

Taking quick note of where the hanger/warehouse is, Vision will phase into the ground and travel towards the direction of the warehouse. Once inside he will take a carefull look around and wait for Sandman to show up.


----------

